# I've waited ages for this pic! <3



## Altered Angel (Apr 11, 2009)

My dogs sleep like this often but by the time I've grabbed my camera and switched it on (that makes a little jingle noise!) I wake them up and they move! I'm so glad I finally got this pic <3


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Awwwwwww thats sooo adorable  great pic, Awww


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yours do this too?!

My mum has a doberman/gsd and a jack russell and they always do this  As soon as you get the camera they wake up and move 

So sweet!!


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats lovely .


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

What a great photo..


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Altered Angel said:


> My dogs sleep like this often but by the time I've grabbed my camera and switched it on (that makes a little jingle noise!) I wake them up and they move! I'm so glad I finally got this pic <3


Oooooooh! So sweet! What a lovely pic.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

aaw lovely pic


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

That is so sweet. 
They look great together.
Well done for managing to capture the moment!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats so adorable, what a great picture


----------



## Altered Angel (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh wow, Thank you everybody for your comments!

I am quite proud of this pic LOL - I really love it and I waited so long :001_wub:

I'm very happy you all like it too - Thank you.


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Awww - you did really well getting that pic! So sweet and your dogs are gorgeous!!!

The one sleeping on top of the bigger one reminds me of my brother in laws dog (same breed) He was called Peter and used to try and follow my BIL and his wife whenever they went away.

He became quite famous locally as he used to hop onto a train in an effort to find them - v. intelligent breed!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

so cute  looks very comfy on top of that fluffy dog


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

so sweet you must blow it up and frain it


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww that's a fantastic picture and well worth the wait - it's beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

haha great so cute!!


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

What a gorgeous photo, they both look so contented.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

aww thats a great photo and two gorgouse dogs thanks for sharing it xxx


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Awwwww fantasic pics & beautifull dogs :thumbup:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

love it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

What a great pic 

They looks so comfy!!

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic photo, I would give you a blob but I've spent up for today so I'll have to owe you.


----------



## inthedoghouse (May 31, 2009)

....and it was worth the long wait - it's so sweet!


----------



## Altered Angel (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you all for taking the time to leave your kind comments.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

That's such a cute photo, it made my tummy go funny!! :001_wub:

Well worth the wait!


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Awwwwwwww that pic is soooooooooooo cute well done for for managing to finally taking the pic and thanks for sharing.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats the best pic i've seen for a long time! How cute!


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Awww, that's a lovely photo, your dogs are gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awww thats adorable.


----------



## nicholas (Jun 2, 2009)

Amazing! That's so cute.


----------



## Abe (Jun 5, 2009)

Awww they both look so peaceful, so cute! lol


----------

